# All of a sudden No HDMI connection while watching?!?!



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was in the middle of playing madden 09 on 360. I have the 360 cablebox and BluRay player hooked in the HDMI inputs on my HK AVR 254. Everything has been working great the past week and half or so. I just got the system. In the middle of playing the entire signal was lost. The tv says searching and then says no signal. I tired turning off the 360, then trying the cablebox no luck. Then trying the BluRay player. No luck. However I did get 1 second of picture when I turned off the bluray player. When you turn this samsung one off it says ending anynet connections.

What do you guys think? Did the receiver shut itself down or something? It was on and all. Never turned off. I've had it on a couple hours.

I hope it didnt already take a on me :scratchhead:. Thanks!
Chris


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the obvious thing would be to try a new cable. If that doesn't work try to isolate which source is the problem by hooking up the system with each component out of the loop one at a time. Once you know which piece of equipment is the problem you can go from there. If it all works then it might be a handshake issue. Hdmi can be pretty quirky and sometimes you have to find out which source to turn on first and so on. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't even pull up any on screen menus for the AVR. I guess this mean the hdmi from the tv to the receiver is shot? 
Maybe my receiver is shot


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Basic trouble shooting time. Hook the xbox up directly to the TV, then try using the receiver with another HDMI source. More than likely, it's just a funky handshake issue. Funny thing about the HDCP protection on HDMI, I hear horror stories like this all the time (actually, I'm living one as my Toshiba TV decided one day to stop playing protected stream, but plays non-protected just fine).

As suggested, just start switching stuff out to narrow the possibilities down to the final culprit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI cables do go bad, I've had two go bad on me. Another thing is HDMI connectors break fairly easy so if you unplug and plug in alot, they will eventually break (bad design IMOP)
Turn off the anynet connection in the bluray players menu.


----------

